# Halo Extreme Cycle (First time)



## ThatLittleMonste (Oct 2, 2012)

So some back round on me i am 25 5'4 and 178lbs body fat percent i have no clue. I started lifting a while back due to i was 5'4 190lbs shrunk down to 145 then just got done bulking to 180, my goal was to hit it by December but i got through it early. I got no cycle experience i did it all with proper diet, proper supplementation, and the right workouts. Been in this game since i wrestled 18 years i was always in the gym. i take in around 200-220 grams of protein a day 3000 calories, 4-6 meals 
So i did some research over the past weeks, and been waiting all year to start a cycle, my goal is to shred a little but still put some heavy gains on. 
My stack is

Halo Extreme 1 Bottle
Advanced Cycle Support 1 Bottle
E-Control Rx 1 bottle

Any advice, for the first time user would be appreciated. 

E control after i am done with the bottle of halo and cycle support? or While i am starting the halo and support? 

I also take
Animal Pak, Animal Rage or Universal Shock therapy for pre, animal nitro and universal torrent post, i got some good proteins and some universal real gains, universal creatine/creapure. a gallon n a half of water daily.

Gonna eat big increase water, take my orals around 8 or 9am and the other pill at 8 or 9 pm ill probably only do the 2 pills a day for my first cycle what do you recommend? 

Thanks brothers.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Oct 2, 2012)

Ensure you check out the iml website for recommended stack and how to use and you will be hth.


----------



## ThatLittleMonste (Oct 2, 2012)

hth?


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Oct 2, 2012)

I was very weary of PH's since M1T. I'm really impressed with Halo Extreme. I doubted it being close to Turnibol but after using both, they're very close as a good pre workout oral. Shits making me strong as hell!


----------



## ThatLittleMonste (Oct 2, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> I was very weary of PH's since M1T. I'm really impressed with Halo Extreme. I doubted it being close to Turnibol but after using both, they're very close as a good pre workout oral. Shits making me strong as hell!



So should i take my First cap of halo an hour before my workout and my last one with my last meal of the day then? And should i Take the Advanced Cycle and the E control with the first cap of halo. Im not using the whole stack im just using 3 of the bottles from it. what do you prefer?

*FIRST 4 WEEKS:* 
Halo Extreme - 2 caps daily (1 cap taken two times daily)
Anabolic-Matrix Rx - 2 caps daily
Ultra Male Rx - 1 cap daily
Advanced Cycle Support Rx - 2 caps daily  

---------------------------------- 

*LAST 4 WEEKS:* 
Anabolic-Matrix Rx - 2 caps daily
Ultra Male Rx - 1 cap daily
Advanced Cycle Support Rx - 2 caps daily
E-Control Rx - 3 caps daily (last 3 weeks)


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Oct 2, 2012)

I would take it around 20 minutes after your pre training meal. I like to take 3 caps a day, however with your age and being first cycle, I would use recommended dosage on bottle. For me it took about 2 weeks to really kick! Check the IML stacks. I know there's stacks on the website. Good luck


----------



## ThatLittleMonste (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks brother.


----------



## ThatLittleMonste (Oct 2, 2012)

Alright i think i got it down

Pre workout meal and 1 cap halo and 1 cap Advanced Cycle 
Last meal of the day 1 cap Halo and 1 Cap Advanced Cycle
Then ill start taking E-control Last 3 weeks 3x's daily 1 cap breakfast, lunch, dinner

Now that its established im getting that halo in the pre workout, should i still use my pre workout shake (animal rage) or (universal shock therapy) ? is there any use for it while taking halo.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Oct 2, 2012)

ThatLittleMonste said:


> Alright i think i got it down
> 
> Pre workout meal and 1 cap halo and 1 cap Advanced Cycle
> Last meal of the day 1 cap Halo and 1 Cap Advanced Cycle
> ...



Looks good to me bro. Not sure about the Universal but if your pre workout is a shake, that's fine to take dose with micros. you can take with pre workout Arginine based products as well.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Oct 2, 2012)

Pre workout supps are fine to take. I use pride nutrition dominate alongside all my aas. Including ip halo.


----------



## ThatLittleMonste (Oct 2, 2012)

my pre workout is usually a meal and some Rage or shock therapy then i take animal nitro and universal torrent post workout, so ima stick with my pre and post workouts on this it will just amp it up to a new level!


----------



## ThatLittleMonste (Oct 2, 2012)

jitbjake88 said:


> Pre workout supps are fine to take. I use pride nutrition dominate alongside all my aas. Including ip halo.



How do you like pride nutrition dominate how long you been taking it?
And should i stop taking my creatine for the cycle, will it make me retain to much water?


----------



## jitbjake88 (Oct 3, 2012)

Its killer bro. Been using it for 5 yrs.
Continue with your creatine.


----------

